# كيف نعلم اولادنا الصلاة



## happy angel (22 مارس 2010)

*كيف نعلم الاولاد الصلاة 

+نعرفه أن الصلاة هي حديثنا مع الله , إما للشكر أو الطلب أو التوبة او التسبيح

+ نعلم الاطفال الصلاة في المواقف المختلفة , بأستخدام عناصر موضوع الدرس مثال : إن كان الدرس عن عطية من عطايا الله لنا , نقول لنقدم الشكر لله على عطيته , أو في موقف نحتاج فيه للمعونة أو المساعدة , فنقول فلنطلب من الله ان يساعدنا . و اذا اخطأنا فلنطلب المغفرة من الله .
+ نعلمه إننا في صلاة التوبة , نعترف أمام الله بخطيتنا , و نطلب منه ان يسامحنا و يغفر لنا . و نطلب ايضا المعونة لكى لا نخطئ ثانية :::
افكار لبعض اساليب الصلاة مع الاطفال :::

1 نهيئ الاطفال نفسيا و روحيا قبل الصلاة . نقول إننا سوف نتكلم مع الله . كيف نقف امامه صنع الله معنا خيرا ( إعط مثلا ) فماذا نقول . الاستماع الى ترنيمة عن الصلاة أو ابدا الصلاة بجزء من التسبحة .
2- نصلى نحن بلغة الاطفال و مواقفهم
3- نشجع طفل أو اكثر على الصلاة
4- نجمع طلبات الاطفال قبل الصلاة و نصلى بها 
5- يكرر الاطفال الصلاة وراءك , 
6- يكتب الاطفال صلوات , و تناقشها معهم ثم يصلون بها .
]تذكر أن هناك شيئا مهما لا يستطيع أحد ان يعلمه بالكلام , وهو ان تنشئ روح الصلاة في قلب الطفل , و الحل الأمثل هو خلق مناخ حار بالروح يشترك فيه الخادم و الاطفال في الانسكاب امام الله
+ تذكر ايضا ان التعود على الصلاة , هو نوع من التلمذة و التدريب , لكن لابد ان نحترس من تحول الصلاة الى فعل روتينى , يمنع اى نمو روحى و اى تحول نحو الصلاة الروحانية . و لكن هذا لا يعنى الا نحاول غرس عادة الصلاة و شكلها في الاطفال*​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2010)

وحشتنا مواضيعك الجميله يا هابى

شكراااااااا ليكى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا ورائع
شكرا

الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> وحشتنا مواضيعك الجميله يا هابى
> 
> شكراااااااا ليكى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا ورائع
> شكرا
> 
> الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## مورا مارون (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم شكرااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## twety (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*صدقنى الموضوع رائع فعلا
وهيفدنى فى مدارس الاحد مع العيال

شكرا يا هابى  وتستاهلى تقييم

*


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> موضوع مهم شكرااااااااااا


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *صدقنى الموضوع رائع فعلا
> وهيفدنى فى مدارس الاحد مع العيال
> 
> شكرا يا هابى  وتستاهلى تقييم
> ...


----------



## losivertheprince (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح

2- نصلى نحن بلغة الاطفال و مواقفهم
هذه النقطة مهمة جداً فى خدمتى فانا لى الشرف بخدمة أسرة البركة ( ذوى الإحتياجات الخاصة ) فهم لهم مواقفهم الخاصة وظروفهم وطرق تفكيرهم المختلفة غير باقى الاطفال الذين يتمتعون بالصحة الكاملة والعقل الكامل . 


3- نشجع طفل أو اكثر على الصلاة
يعلم ربنا امتع وقت لما بنخلى طفل او ولد منهم انه هو الى يصلى بجد بيقول كلام حلو جداً وطلبة من القلب


 4- نجمع طلبات الاطفال قبل الصلاة و نصلى بها 
دى فكرة حلوة وبجد بأذن ربنا هعملها قريب جداً


5- يكرر الاطفال الصلاة وراءك
دى بقى من أهم الحاجات لان فى اولاد عندى مبيعروفش يقولوا حاجة خالص

موضوع جميل ربنا يكرمك يارب 

ملحوظة : 
ممكن بلاش ورد علشان عندى حساسية منه يعنى لو ربع موز مقشر او نص بطيخة مش قرعة علشان متلخبطش بينها وبين دماغى يبقى أحسن كتير ....... يعنى مش هاكل الورد ههههههههه

 
*​


----------



## qwyui (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع جة فى وقتة انا عندى فتور من الصلاة ومحرومة من بركتة بقالى فترة  ربنا يعوضك حير


----------

